# somethig is wrong with my computer



## Jonny Boy (14 Mar 2005)

hey i was wondering if anyone could help me with my computer prablems

when i log on it replaced my screen picture with a warning here is what is says

 WARNING! 
YOU'RE IN DANGER! 



ALL YOU DO WITH COMPUTER IS STORED FOREVER IN YOUR HARD DISK. WHEN YOU VISIT SITES, SEND EMAILS... ALL YOUR ACTIONS ARE LOGGED. AND IT IS IMPOSSIBLE TO REMOVE THEM WITH STANDARD TOOLS. YOUR DATA IS STILL AVAILABLE FOR FORENSICS. AND IN SOME CASES FOR YOUR BOSS, YOUR FRIENDS, YOUR WIFE, YOUR CHILDREN.

Every site you or somebody or even something, like spyware, opened in your browser, with all images, and all downloaded and maybe later removed movies or mp3 songs - ARE STILL THERE and could broke your life!


SECURE YOURSELF RIGHT NOW!
REMOVE ALL SPYWARE FROM YOUR PC!

i also keep getting pop ups on my screen. i have uninstalled all spywere and it has done nothing. 

well any help would be great


----------



## Buzz (14 Mar 2005)

What operating system are you using....ei) Windows XP, 2000, ME, 98, 95....????


----------



## badpup (14 Mar 2005)

Hutch, you have spyware.
I suggest:
Use Firefox rather than IE as your browser
If you have win XP, Microsft offers a free beta of Microsft anti spyware, it is quite effective and best of all free.
Disable Messenger service ( Not MSN messenger) google " tweak xp" and get lots of helpful hints on getting the most from your PC.
Install the google search bar and use the pop up blocker it provides.


----------



## Buzz (14 Mar 2005)

if you have xp.....sp2 it provides a popup blocker.


----------



## Da_man (14 Mar 2005)

run a scan with MS antispyware


http://www.microsoft.com/athome/security/spyware/software/default.mspx


----------



## Jonny Boy (14 Mar 2005)

badpup said:
			
		

> Hutch, you have spyware.
> I suggest:
> Use Firefox rather than IE as your browser
> If you have win XP, Microsft offers a free beta of Microsft anti spyware, it is quite effective and best of all free.
> ...



when it comes to computers i am pretty usless. would you be able to provide a link for me please?
thank you very much


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (14 Mar 2005)

1.  Get *Ad-Aware* http://www.lavasoftusa.com/support/download/ (Free!) or *Spybot* http://www.safer-networking.org/en/download/index.html (donation requested) to kill the spyware you have now.

2. Do an online virus scan http://www.pandasoftware.com/home/default.asp

2. Get *Firefox* http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/

3. Get the *Bug-Me-Not* http://roachfiend.com/archives/2005/02/07/bugmenot/ and *SwitchProxy Tool* http://mozmonkey.com/switchproxy/ extensions for Firefox.

4. Laugh because the b*stards can't get you now (well, most of 'em)!   >


----------



## Buzz (14 Mar 2005)

For XP...this is the Site for Service Pack 2 (Has a built in Firewall and pop up blocker)
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=049c9dbe-3b8e-4f30-8245-9e368d3cdb5a&displaylang=en

This is the site for "MicrosoftÃ‚® WindowsÃ‚® Malicious Software Removal Tool" 
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=ad724ae0-e72d-4f54-9ab3-75b8eb148356&displaylang=en

Free Anti-Virus
http://www.grisoft.com/us/us_index.php

For any other questions (Knowledge base)
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=FH;EN-US;KBHOWTO


----------



## Buzz (14 Mar 2005)

Get Firefox for sure.

Cheers!!
-Buzz


----------



## Jonny Boy (14 Mar 2005)

wow you guys are awsome thanx. i hope it works

oh and i jkust found out i have always been using firefox.


----------



## badpup (14 Mar 2005)

Came back in to give the links, and I see others stepped up to the plate as well.
Rule of PC use:
Avoid Porn Sites, Warez sites, and sites that offer cracks and serial numbers they will always infect your PC with spyware/adware, and trojans.
NEVER click on those too good to be true offers in your email
Use a Good anti virus program like Norton, or NOD anti Virus ( I Use NOD not one virus has got through since I installed a year ago)
Don't use download accelerators such as Gator.
Get and use a router (hardware firewall)
watch who and how many "Contacts" you have on IM applications like MSN,ICQ, etc  many trojans and viruses are coded now to spread via those applications.


----------



## Lim0 (15 Mar 2005)

Pay a hacker and blow up his comp =D


----------



## scm77 (15 Mar 2005)

I had a ton of spyware/adware/pop-ups about a year ago.  I used Ad-aware, Spybot Search and Destroy and switched to Firefox.  After that my computer ran a hell of a lot faster and I didn't have any pop-ups or other spyware related probelms.  

Haven't used Internet Explorer since.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Mar 2005)

Lim0 said:
			
		

> Pay a hacker and blow up his comp =D



Faulty Informaatioon...You do not compute!


----------



## Jonny Boy (15 Mar 2005)

OK now something is really f*cked.

i did a scan of my computer and it said i had to reboot so i did. when i got back on i could not use my msn and i can not use the internet. i am in serious trouble if i have screwed up this computer. my family all needs it for homework and research.
i am at school right now. that is the only way i can get on the internet.

i am going to see if one of my friends can come over and see if he can do something. i sure hope he can.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (15 Mar 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> OK now something is really f*cked.
> 
> i did a scan of my computer and it said i had to reboot so i did. when i got back on i could not use my msn and i can not use the internet. i am in serious trouble if i have screwed up this computer. my family all needs it for homework and research.
> i am at school right now. that is the only way i can get on the internet.
> ...



How are you writing this?  If you can download Avast! do it, install and run a full scan (it will do a low-level scan on reboot ... takes a while): http://www.avast.com/eng/down_home.html


----------



## badpup (15 Mar 2005)

Sometimes that may happen when your computer has so much spyware installed that it has integrated with everything.
It may require that you re-install windows if it is beyond fixing.
This is a good thing!, Start clean, and keep it clean!
PC Stores make more money repairing spyware/virus damage than they do selling PC's.


----------



## Jonny Boy (15 Mar 2005)

I_am_John_Galt said:
			
		

> How are you writing this?   If you can download Avast! do it, install and run a full scan (it will do a low-level scan on reboot ... takes a while): http://www.avast.com/eng/down_home.html



i cant use it becouse i can not get on the internet on my computer at home.  i am using my school computer right now for the internet.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (15 Mar 2005)

Do you have (or do you know anyone who has) Norton Anti-Virus?  The CD is bootable and can do a low-level scan.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (15 Mar 2005)

P.S> If you download the Avast setup program (at school, a friend's house or Kinko's or whatever) and burn it to a CD, you might be able to load and run it on your computer at home ...  if that doesn't work, try the same thing with ClamWin http://www.clamwin.org/ or free trial of F-Prot http://www.f-prot.com/download/home_user/download_fpwin.html (maybe copy them all and see if you can get any of them to run).

Lemme know how it goes (re-installing Windoze sucks)


P.P.S> When you are doing this, make sure that when you boot XP you press F8 during the startup phase and then select the "Safe Mode with Networking" option ... (actually, you might be able to get your browser running and download any of these antivirus programs in Safe Mode, but I wouldn't try it unless it was a last resort).


----------



## badpup (16 Mar 2005)

I still stick with my earlier post, a clean reinstall is far superior to a hay wire and duct tape fix.
The best defence is almost always a strong offence, be aware of what you are doing on the net, and do all you can to prevent the cyber scum from ruining your day with those malicious little jokes (Spyware and viruses) they produce


----------



## Jonny Boy (16 Mar 2005)

I_am_John_Galt said:
			
		

> Do you have (or do you know anyone who has) Norton Anti-Virus?   The CD is bootable and can do a low-level scan.



ya i have norton anti virus but it never seems to delete or even quarantine all the infected files it detects. right now when i scan my profile there are 10 infected files and they will not delete or quarantine


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (16 Mar 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> ya i have norton anti virus but it never seems to delete or even quarantine all the infected files it detects. right now when i scan my profile there are 10 infected files and they will not delete or quarantine



Are you _booting _with it (i.e., insert CD, shutdown computer, boot directly from CD)?


----------



## Alex252 (16 Mar 2005)

Hutch did you open a file on you MSN because you could be infected with one of those worms going around. I also strongly suggest DONT get  Ad-aware. It seemed to put more ads on my comp then block.


----------



## badpup (16 Mar 2005)

NOD anti virus is far superior to Norton, in all areas intercepting, quarantine, and deletion of file viruses and trojans. Ad aware is one to stay away from, spybot S&D is fairly good, however may not remove all threats from your PC, the only one I have found that will is MS antispyware Beta, removing a trojan on my son's PC that the others did not even detect.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (16 Mar 2005)

Not sure what you guys are talking about: I've been using Ad-Aware for a long time (admittedly I don't use Windows nearly as much as I used to, but still regularly) and it has never put a single bit of spyware or adware on my computer (nor, until now, have I heard of anyone claim that it has installed adware on theirs)!!   ???

In my experience, Norton/Symantec and McAfee have the best (i.e., strongest) antivirus protection: others are sometimes considered 'superior' only because they utilize less system resources ... they are all generally pretty good, as long as you keep your virus definitions up to date ... YMMV


----------



## Island Ryhno (16 Mar 2005)

I just went through about 4 days worth of time getting rid of a Trojan and spyware. I'm pretty good with the pc but this had me stumped. So I got help, first thing to do is download a program called Hijack This, you can download it herehttp://www.download.com/3001-8022_4-10307556.html?idl=n Do NOT run Hijack This from the Desktop, a temp folder or choose run from the download. Place it in its own folder, for example C:\Program Files\HJT, when you open it click on the "do a system scan and save a log file" button. A notepad will pop up with all your processes on it, copy that notepad (save it) and go to this site www.bullguard.com/forum and post it in there while asking for help, they will give you step by step instructions on how to disinfect your pc. Be warned it takes some time (conversing back and forth may take a couple of days, different time zones and what not) In the mean time here are some good programs to download and run, CWS Sherdder  http://danborg.org/spy/CWS/cwshredder.exe
Adware  http://www.download.com/3000-2144-10045910.html?part=69274&subj=dlpage&tag=button
Update when downloaded 
Spybot: http://www.safer-networking.org/en/download/index.html
Check for updates
Download this scanner â â€œ mwav exe http://www.spywareinfo.dk/download/mwav.exe
Hope this helps, you can PM me if you need
Ryhno


----------



## Alex252 (17 Mar 2005)

Jeez Island Rynho that long! It takes me at most 5 hours to get rid of a Trojan....maybe yours was a different level of severity


----------



## Island Ryhno (17 Mar 2005)

Sorry, I should have made that a little more clear. I needed help with getting rid of two things, one was called Download.Trojan, which my Norton System Works 2005 couldn't fix, as it couldn't fix it, it hid the damn file so it was accesible although the Trojan worked around this and still infected the pc. Then I had a browser hijacker called Desktop.exe which would hide in the registry and when I found the HKEY I couldn't delete it. I suspect the reason it took so long to get help from the guys at Bullguard is because it was the weekend. So yeah, if you download all those programs and run them it would only take a couple of hours. Btw be sure you update all those programs BEFORE you run them or you'll just have to do it again. Also run the MWAV scanner first as it takes the longest. Cheers


----------



## Jonny Boy (17 Mar 2005)

I_am_John_Galt said:
			
		

> Are you _booting _with it (i.e., insert CD, shutdown computer, boot directly from CD)?



ummmmm no i have not tryed that. i am not sure where the CD is. would that help alot?  or is that what you really need for the program to function properly


----------



## Jonny Boy (17 Mar 2005)

oh and because of march break and easter i will not be able to get on a computer for the Internet untill about April 1st.i think that is the next time i will get on my school internet. so if it gets fixed before than i will be on to let you know.


----------

